# Timor Www?



## kevinpottsy (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi i am new to this forum and was hoping for some help

I found an old watch in a box containing various watches and coins it is by a co called Timor and has WWW 12867 and an arrow on the back. It works fine and keeps good time but has no strap.

I was going to sell this on ebay but have been advised that it cant be a www watch as it has a white face and is 30mm wide without the crown.

is this correct as it all looks correct?

Any help would be apreciated Thanks.


----------



## kevinpottsy (Sep 25, 2012)

I have decided to put this eatch on eBay and see what I can get for it finishes today so it will soon have a new owner thanks anyway.


----------

